# Visit to HOV



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

i swung by House Of Venom the other day for a cuppa and a chat (and to drop a Gila off). And of course, to play with some worms. The place looks great, It's where i picked up my pair of Egyptian Cobras from, which I'm very pleased with (little tinkers). These Gaboons were new arrivals so i had a play with the male (Female in slough).










Normally i wouldn't tail Bitis before anyone moans. But this is a big boy and weighs a ton.

Am looking forward to helping with phase 2 of the project.


----------



## DaveWillisHertsARG (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice spacious layout. I've seen a few DWA keepers use those heaters (pictured in the vivs behind). Are these recommended for venomous for some reason or is this just a coincidence?


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

They are very convenient little units. Well worth the expense. less wires, less things to tangle the snake up in.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Ah man there are never any venomous shops in London (just to have a peek etc) all we have is London zoo 

They all seem to be up north :devil: 


That is a big gaboon


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Ah man there are never any venomous shops in London (just to have a peek etc) all we have is London zoo
> 
> They all seem to be up north :devil:
> 
> ...


The shop i work in (And run hots handling courses from) Is like 30 miles from north west london! And we have tons of hots dude :no1:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Moshpitviper said:


> The shop i work in (And run hots handling courses from) Is like 30 miles from north west london! And we have tons of hots dude :no1:


I'm on my way I will be asleep outside the shop when you get there to open up, if you would be kind enough to just knock on me car window to wake me up :no1:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Can't miss me mate, I'm the one that's usually late for work.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Moshpitviper said:


> Can't miss me mate, I'm the one that's usually late for work.


Sounds like me, I may have a trip up Saturday if you don't mind people just coming to dribble on your vivs lol,


----------



## tigersnake (Sep 30, 2007)

That is one beautiful Viper. I have always used the hook and tail method of handling, both Vipers and Elapids.
My only little "moan" would be, I don`t like seeing them being tailed so far back. That is a lot of weight being held up by the tip of the tail, I usually go for the spot around the anal plate. 
I am not having a go, each to their own, it is just my opinion.
Again, beautiful snake, well done.
Cheers,
Brian.


----------



## Woodworm (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow. That is a stunning specimen. If I was to ever venture down the DWA route a Gabby would be high on the list.

What would a snake that size weigh??


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Maybe 9kg?


----------



## Woodworm (Aug 26, 2012)

That's a fair old lump to try and hold. Especially since one end is full of death lol


----------



## mdc10 (May 12, 2011)

real nice gab nice size too 'they look like they have pints of beer on their back' as my girlfreind said, where is the shop ?


----------



## Woodworm (Aug 26, 2012)

Just thought as i was bored i would you tube a few Gabby videos.

Not to sure now whats more scary the size of the teeth, the amount of venom these produce or just the sheer noise. 

I cant think of a scarier snake. they have it all.

Fair play to you for handling and keeping these amazing 'worms' :lol2:


----------

